# New Member Here



## DUB_Echo (Sep 7, 2021)

Hey Everyone!
Finally decided to join the forum. Over the last 2 years I have been getting into smoking. I have a 3 burner Weber gas grill that I’ve been using to smoke with. It’s all I had so I’ve been doing damage on it!
Did turkeys the last 2 thanksgiving, and also have successfully  done a bunch of ribs, drumsticks, and smoke mashed potatoes. Unsuccessfully tried brisket and tri tip lol

The propane Weber has served its purpose, but I finally just bought a Master Built 30” Digital Electric Smoker. I wanted something more set and forget, and also I could never do low temperature smokes with the  gas grill.
But grilling with wood has really opened my eyes, everything taste so much better with a little smoke flavor 
I look forward to sharing some of my smokes and of course will be asking loads of questions!


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 7, 2021)

Welcome to smf a great place here, lots of mes users here  , so I'm pretty confident in saying any questions you have will be answered.


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 7, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 7, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## millerbuilds (Sep 7, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from North Texas!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 7, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana!


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 7, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga!


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 7, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from NorCal!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 7, 2021)

Welcome from Nova Scotia,
SMF is great place here for all of your show and tells

David


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 7, 2021)

Welcome glad to have you. Wish you had joined and asked questions before you bought. You will find that you should have gotten the 40" as a whole rack of ribs will have to be cut to fit the 30". Just my $.02

Warren


----------



## DUB_Echo (Sep 7, 2021)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! I’m in Maui, HI 
I could only find the 30” in stock here at Lowe’s but definitely would have gotten the 40” if it was available.
From searching around the forum I’m going to pick up an A Maze N pellet tube for sure!
Do you just light it up with a torch and place it at the bottom of the smoker??
Also big time noob question: when do I keep the vent open or closed while smoking?
Thinking I’m going to break it in later today with some tri tip, chicken wings, and veggies


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 7, 2021)

Welcome to the forums from Mississippi! Lots of info to be gleaned here. Look forward to your post and pics.  Make us jealous with your gorgeous landscapes. 






						Bear's "Step by Step" Index
					

Bear's "Step by Step" Index  I made this index, because a lot of guys use my "Step by Steps", and I couldn't get them all in my Signature. Then I'd have to find the one I had that best suited what they were wanting to do. At times it has taken me forever to find one of my Step by Steps that...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				





 Bearcarver
 is a guru on the MES.
jim


----------



## MadMax281 (Sep 7, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Houston. Bear is definitely the go to on all that is MES. Good luck.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 7, 2021)

DUB_Echo said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! I’m in Maui, HI
> I could only find the 30” in stock here at Lowe’s but definitely would have gotten the 40” if it was available.
> From searching around the forum I’m going to pick up an A Maze N pellet tube for sure!
> Do you just light it up with a torch and place it at the bottom of the smoker??
> ...


my opinion keep vent wide open all the time, also i would suggest getting the amnps tray instead of tube, they can give off to much smoke for the mes. also i would look into the mailbox mod.


----------



## kruizer (Sep 7, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## WI Smoker77 (Sep 7, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Wisconsin and enjoy the site!


----------



## checkdude (Sep 7, 2021)

Welcome from Manitoba.  I have the same smoker and it works great  especially hooked up to pid.  Am sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## DUB_Echo (Sep 7, 2021)

Ah man I just picked up the tube from Lowe’s. They didn’t have the tray


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 8, 2021)

DUB_Echo said:


> Ah man I just picked up the tube from Lowe’s. They didn’t have the tray


Give it a shot, maybe you'll like it everyone has different taste.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 8, 2021)

Dub_Echo Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 8, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join the group!
Al


----------



## DUB_Echo (Sep 8, 2021)

checkdude said:


> Welcome from Manitoba.  I have the same smoker and it works great  especially hooked up to pid.  Am sure you'll enjoy it.


What is a pid?


----------



## DUB_Echo (Sep 8, 2021)

I smoked a tri tip last night, came out pretty good actually. Did reverse sear on the gas grill after I pulled it off the smoker. Was cooked really nice but I can definitely see the need for amazen tube. I decided to not use the tube and see how to smoker did on its own. Didn’t have quite enough of the smoke flavor I was looking for. I mixed hickory and apple chips, and added chips every 30 minutes. Any recommendations for good cuts of meat or pork to put the smoker through its paces?


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 8, 2021)

I would say spare ribs or pork butt.


----------



## DUB_Echo (Sep 8, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> I would say spare ribs or pork butt.


Pork butt! That’s a good one


----------



## fxsales1959 (Sep 8, 2021)

Welcome!
I'm fairly new and have learned a lot already.  I really like that stupid questions are not ridiculed, and i am full of them.
I've gone from MB electric (that I still use sometimes) to a vertical dynaglo sticky to an OK Joe offset reverse flow.


----------

